# Upcoming Sigma "trifocal" lens?



## ScottyP (Mar 4, 2015)

Sigma is hinting at upcoming "unique" lens, risky and odd like their 18-35 f/1.8. 

Sigma Rumors is thinking it may be a trifocal lens. http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/03/sigma-upcoming-very-unique-lens-thoughts/

I guess the idea is it could be optically simpler and would not have to be good at every FL, just the 3 of them?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 4, 2015)

That's a really old interview from last fall. They are just dredging up stuff to improve their search engine rank.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 4, 2015)

Sigma had already mastered the bifocus: Lenses that nails the focus in 2 places - 
1) Focus in front of the subject
2) Focus behind the subject

</Snarky-comment>


----------



## weixing (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,


DominoDude said:


> Sigma had already mastered the bifocus: Lenses that nails the focus in 2 places -
> 1) Focus in front of the subject
> 2) Focus behind the subject
> 
> </Snarky-comment>


 This is a good one... ha ha ha ;D ;D ;D

Have a nice day.


----------



## Khufu (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahaha! I've got a couple of those, they could market them to Physicists as Particle/Wave Duality Capturing equipment; there's no way of knowing where those photos are landing until you observe their distribution after the affect...


----------

